# Saronni red touch-up paint?



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

I just bought a saronni red / black colored Master Piu from the early 90's, and it has lots of paint chips that could be hidden ith correct touch-up paint:


















Any idea where I could buy the exact color in a small bottle?

I already bought a set of replacement decals, so it would be nice to get the paint fixed too...


----------



## peugeotguy87 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Paint isn't easy*

Finding a touch up paint for your bike isn't going to be easy. The real dilemna you're facing is that you have red paint. Red paint starts fading almost as fast as you put it on. Even if you had the exact color number and manufacturer of the paint it wouldn't match your now faded paint. Your best bet would be to call around to some automobile paint suppliers and see if they have a color spectrum analyser. These are typically used by automobile restorers to match up extinct paint colors. You would probably need to strip some of the bulkier components off your frame and they could put it under the analyser and match up your paint. The smallest quantity they could mix up for you would probably be a pint. The more costly solution would be to send your frame to restorer such as Cyclart or Keith Anderson - both of these firms do excellent work (for a price!).


----------

